# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Γενικά περί Ομάδων εργασίας

## papashark

Ύστερα από καιρό και από διάφορες παλιές συζητήσεις πιστεύω ότι έχει έρθει ο καιρός να αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε κάποια πράγματα ποιο ομαδικά προκειμένου αφενός να αποκεντρωθεί οι διενέργεια κάποιον εργασιών από τους λίγους που δεν προλαβαίνουν ή απλά δεν έχουν πάντα όρεξη στους πολλούς που έχουν χρόνο και κάποιοι από αυτούς και όρεξη

Αρχικά θα υπάρξουν οι ακόλουθες ομάδες και θα υπάρχει και από ένα τουλάχιστον τόπικ για κάθε ομάδα.

1) Ομάδα web development, σκοπός η περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του site, των faq και κάποιον tutorials (ένας "κούκος" -Hitec- δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη)

2) Ομάδα δοκιμών νέων nodes. Τουλάχιστον 2 ομάδες θα υπάρχουν αρχικά, θα τους δοθούν από ένα από τα 4 notebooks (προσφορά της εταιρείας Pharmacia Hellas όπου εργάζεται το μέλος μας Drf), ιστός, κεραίες, και οδηγίες. Θα μπορούν να υπάρχουν και άλλες τέτοιες ομάδες αρκεί να μπορεί να υπάρχει κοινόχρηστος εξοπλισμός. Βασική δουλεία της είναι να γίνετε γρήγορα ο έλεγχος των νέων nodes πριν τους φύγει η κάψα....

3) Ομάδα Βοηθών Εγκατάστασης. Η βρώμικη ομάδα, θα υπάρχουν άτομα από όλη την Αθήνα, που δεν θα φοβούνται να λερώσουν τα χέρια τους, που θα πηγαίνουν να βοηθούν διάφορους να στήσουν τον ιστό τους και τις κεραίες τους, με σημαντικότερο προσόν όχι να ξέρουν να ανοίγουν τρύπες στους τοίχους, αλλά να έχουν την όρεξη να το κάνουν για έναν ξένο τοίχο.

4) Ομάδα Δοκιμών, προκείμενου να κάνουν εκτεταμένα field test διαφόρων προϊόντων, πχ, καινούργιες κεραίες, εξοπλισμό, δοκιμές ιδιοκατασκευών, κοινός να βρίσκουν πραγματικά πόσα db χωράει ο σάκος...

5) Ομάδα Routing, αυτό μπορεί να μην αρέσει σε κάποιους, αλλά θα πρέπει να υπάρξουν τουλάχιστον 7-8 άτομα σε όλη την Αθήνα που να μπορούν να πάνε σε κάποιο χρήστη και να στήσουν ένα PC να κάνει routing σε zevra ή σε οτιδήποτε έχει αποφασισθεί από τους "ειδικούς"

Αυτές είναι οι πρώτες 5 ομάδες (που τουλάχιστον έχω σκεφτεί για αρχή). Οποιοσδήποτε έχει να πρωτινή κάτι, κάποια καινούργια ομάδα, ή κάτι ουσιώδες για την γενικότερη λειτουργία τους, ας το πει εδώ. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχια, ας δείξουμε το ενδιαφέρον μας με έργα !  ::   :: 

Ακόμα κάθε ομάδα θα πρέπει να έχει 1 ή 2 συντονιστές για να οργανώνουν τις ομάδες και να συνεννοούνται / ενημερώνουν με την ΔΕ, προκειμένου να δρουν όσο το δυνατόν πιο ανεξάρτητα.

Αυτά για την ώρα.....

----------

και προσφερω τις πενιχρες μου γνωσεις και πολυ ορεξη για βοήθεια.

Εχω παντως μια ιδεα: δεν θα μπορούσαμε να εχουμε ghosted μια εγκατασταση για routing se ενα Ψδ, να το πεταμε πανω στο υποψηφιο sarabaloPc Που θα απιξει το ρόλο του router και αυτο να χρησιμοποιείται για βάση για αν δουλεψει η ομαδα απο κει και περα?? ίσως 2 η 3 ανα΄λο γα με χωρητικοτητα/δυνατότητες/CPU???

----------


## dti

Θα υπάρξει σύντομα αυτό το περίφημο cd.
Ηδη κοιτάζουμε τη διανομή από το http://www.gibraltar.at που μάλλον είναι αυτό που θέλουμε.

----------


## jason

> Θα υπάρξει σύντομα αυτό το περίφημο cd.
> Ηδη κοιτάζουμε τη διανομή από το http://www.gibraltar.at που μάλλον είναι αυτό που θέλουμε.


Μπράβο ρε παιδιά! Αυτό το cd, θα γίνει ανάρπαστο!!!

----------


## mindfox

και εγώ θα ήθελα να προσφέρω τις υπηρεσίες μου.

Ήδη είμαι στην ομάδα routing (φαντάζομαι) και θα ήθελα να ασχοληθώ και με την ομάδα δοκιμών (ήδη το κάνω για τις γύρω περιοχές μου κατόπιν πρωτοβουλίας μου) καθώς και την ομάδα εγκατάστασης (αφού ούτως ή άλλως, μετά την επιτυχημένη ζεύξη με τον ενδιαφερόμενο, εγώ πάλι θα πάω να τον βοηθήσω να τα στήσει)

----------


## eurochance

Καλημέρα σας,
και εγώ θέλω να βοηθείσω αλλά δεν ξέρω πως και πότε και που!
όποιος έχει κατι να προτείνει ας μου πει μπας και μπώ και εγώ δυναμικά μέσα στο κλίμα!

----------


## fulljazz

Κι εγώ μέσα για βοήθεια όποτε υπάρχει χρόνος,΄(πλησιάζει και εξεταστική. Μπορώ να κάνω δοκιμές ή την βρωμοδυλειά (αρκεί να μου πληρώνεται το σαπούνι  ::  ). Όσο για hardware και software δεν το σηζητώ ήδη έχω κάψει μία cpu σήμερα  ::  .

Ενημερώστε για τις διαδικασίες.

Ή μάλλον όποιος θέλει δοκιμή ας στείλει pm

Υ.Γ. δεν έχω laptop έχω φορητό desktop...αρκεί να βρώ walky talky  ::   ::   ::

----------


## CoaLa

Εγω αν και νεος οπως εχω ξαναπει, ειμαι μεσα να βοηθησω σε οτι χρειαστει με τις επεισης πενιχρες μου γνωσεις που σιγουρα θα βελτιωθουν μετα απο μια τριβη στο θεμα
Απο 4 ιουνιου(πριν εχω εξετασεις) ειμαι δικος σας.
Take the chance...

----------


## rentis_city

> ήδη έχω κάψει μία cpu σήμερα


Κα(η)μένε xaotike!!!  ::   ::  




> Υ.Γ. δεν έχω laptop έχω φορητό desktop...αρκεί να βρώ walky talky


Τουτέστιν?

----------

